# Shanty Sled Help



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

A friend gave me a couple cross country skis so I could build a sled to haul my shanty and gear. About had a heart attack last year pulling the shanty through the snow. Can anyone help me regarding attaching the wood to the skis? Use a smooth head screw through the bottom? Use an epoxy so nothing drags on the bottom of the ski?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Use Self-Locking Nuts


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

I used galvanized deck screws which I screwed through the bottom of the skis up into the wood. I countersunk the screws on the bottom of the skis. Had no problems with them last year. Really made a difference for an older guy.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I wondered if deck screws would do the trick. Should be easy to counter sink. Didn't use my shanty at times because it was a killer to drag it. This will help immensely.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Use Self-Locking Nuts


Did you counter sink them or just use a round head bolt on bottom of the ski?


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Billfish said:


> I used galvanized deck screws which I screwed through the bottom of the skis up into the wood. I countersunk the screws on the bottom of the skis. Had no problems with them last year. Really made a difference for an older guy.


x2

I did my Smitty Sled in this manner and it works great with no problems


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Saw a pic where a guy took a shopping cart and put skis on it. Pushes rather than pulls. Can't transport it, but it looked handy as hell if you lived on a lake


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

x3 countersink em, the hole packs itself with ice once you're out there if sunk too deep. Just be careful the plastic grabs the drill bit quick and can pull the drill in and all the way through.


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

Billfish said:


> I used galvanized deck screws which I screwed through the bottom of the skis up into the wood. I countersunk the screws on the bottom of the skis. Had no problems with them last year. Really made a difference for an older guy.


I found there to be a metal in the X-country skis I bought from a thrift store, so be ready for that.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I also lifted my shanty up by four inches by using a few scrap pieces of pressure treated lumber. I attached the lumber to my shanty sled, then attached the skis to the wood. I did that close to ten years ago and it has worked great through some deep snow


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I am looking forward to a little easier pulling. Looks like next weekend we might be good to go for most inland lakes. Can't wait.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

counter sunk screws


----------

